# automatic seatbelt restraint repair



## X_Man (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a 94 nissan sentra and the automatic shoulder belt system has stopped working how would i go about trying to repair this? 
i live in louisiana so this is a serious problem because of the state seat belt laws and stuff


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Try to get it fixed under warranty. Seatbelts are a Federal mandate and they get an especially long warranty. There is a time-limit, however, and if the car can be shown to have been in an accident, you might have to just bite the bullet and buy new retracters.


----------



## jfet (Aug 25, 2005)

I thought I saw in the back of the owners manuel something about "at any point in time if the seatbelts in this nissan product fail to operate properly weather it be the original owner or not, bring the auto in to any NI$$AN dealer and we will replace the life saving device at our cost. I thought it was just legal bull? Personally I would just find one in a scrap yard that works and replace it out. Couldnt cost more than $30.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not bull. Take it to Nissan but very insistent that it be fixed under warranty. Make them show you written policy if they refuse. This is Federal stuff, man.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

91 and newer should be lifetime replacement on the car, as long the car has a clean title!


----------



## Ejz2000 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tell Nissan That..*



bahearn said:


> It's not bull. Take it to Nissan but very insistent that it be fixed under warranty. Make them show you written policy if they refuse. This is Federal stuff, man.


I have a 1993 Sentra. and just had it to nissan. the guy there told me that it was the motor in the door. and i would have to pay for it.. think it was about $120.00.. .. they don't read warrantys i think...thanks for the info:


----------



## DonRad (Jul 12, 2016)

*Automatic Seat Belts Stopped Working 1994 Nissan Quest*

My automatic seat belts stopped working on my 1994 Nissan Quest. Both driver and passenger belts quit working at the same time.
I took the van to a Nissan dealer repair shop. They kept the van for two days and told me the automatic seat belt control module was bad. This part was no longer manufactured by Nissan and they could only install an OEM part, so I was out of luck. 
I purchased a used automatic seat belt control module on eBay. When I replaced the module the automatic seat belts still did not work!
I started looking around the van's doors for the problem. Eventually I found a red button near the fuse box by the driver's left leg area. When I pressed the red button the seat belts moved. I took the trim panel off gave the box that was under the red button a sharp smack and something inside made a noise. And the automatic seat belts started working again!!!!
I'm guessing the red button was part of an accident inertia cutoff switch that was triggered during a quick stop. 
As to the questions and answers about free Nissan lifetime seat belt warranty repairs: I found a 1993 Nissan lifetime warranty certificate posted at multiple sites on the web. I took it to the dealer and they did not notice the certificate was 1993 and my Quest van was 1994. So they did not charge me for the troubleshooting. I did find a copy of 1994 Nissan warranties on the web, and in 1994 the seat belts were only warranted for 10 years. This was verified by a Nissan Regional Rep.


----------



## Candelario (Feb 6, 2020)

I took my Nissan Maxima to the dealer because the automatic seat belts didn’t work and they found that no current was getting to the automatic seat belt motors and they applied external current to the motors and found that the motors worked, they said they couldn’t find why no current was getting to the motors and that they can not take care of me because the warranty doesn’t cover electrical issues ; not even if it powers the automatic seat belts.


----------

